# My new 2012 Super Six 6 (White Apex)



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

After I completed tons of research my wife bought me a 2012 Super Six for my birthday.
Love the bike for all the typical reasons. Smooth, stiff and looks great. 

Here is the surprise. I chose the Sram Apex with alpine white components over all the others. Besides I'd never seen white brakes or derailers on a road bike. 

My previous ride was an 06 Six13 Ultegra. One ride on the Sram back in February made me a Sram believer. Due to life I waited another summer riding season before upgrading while checking out tons of bikes. Came down to Cannondale again.

Tested SS and CAADs w/105s, Ultegra, Dura-Ace and Rival before choosing the less equipped Apex (11-26) not vertical gear capable (12-32). 

Why?

Planned to upgrade the rims anyways and keep the cheap RS-10 for the 400-500 mile per month commute. 

I honestly could not tell the difference in the Rival and Apex shifting. Love the white Apex and for less money, I'll just try to wear them out. Both Sram models shifted much better than my 2006 Ultegras that I have kept in pristine shape. 

Final decision came after a CAAD 10-1 Dura-Ace vs SS Apex back to back. The Apex felt better to me. Hood feel, braked better, shifted faster and more accurately. Sold

CAAD 10 was a great bike but i liked the smoothness of the SS ride. CAAD 10 felt like a stiffer version of the Six 13, not different enough for me. Besides the carbon rides better on Texas chip-seal roads. 

Here are is a photo


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

very nice :thumbsup: is that a matte paint job? 

lovin the white hoods  and what a great birthday present!


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice...I was thinking about the same bike..


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

yes, matte paint job and I have wanted white hoods for years. This morning I will pile on the miles chasing group rides on roads I ride every week. When I return I'll give a ride report on the bike. 68 and cloudy, perfect day for breaking it in. 

Next Friday I ride the 800 mile Present Hope Tour. Present: Hope Tour - Venture Expeditions Community 

Need those cables broke in before I go!


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Few more pictures

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry about the poor images, they looked good on my HTC EVO before loading them. I'll get a few more in better light. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice bike. Congrats! 
You mentioned the RS-10's but the pictures are showing WH-R500's. There is probably not much of a difference though.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah your right they are the 500s. 

Rode 56 miles today and this bike is awesome.


----------



## Junil153 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Hey~*

Hey Nice bike! I am planning to buy the same one. Could you be kind to post a better clearer picture, so that I can make my decision?


----------



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

Junil153 said:


> Hey Nice bike! I am planning to buy the same one. Could you be kind to post a better clearer picture, so that I can make my decision?


i attached a photo of me on my supersix love the bike!


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

2000 + miles later I still love the bike! Only issue I had was hitting a railroad track wrong and bending the rear rim beyond repair. This is the best bike I have owned!


----------

